# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  OCASION VENTA DE TERRENO AGRICOLA 5.275 has en Paracas,Ica

## Giosa Peru

Terreno Agrícola ubicado en Las Antillas de Paracas. Queda a la altura del Km.245 de la Panam. Sur(entrada hacia Paracas). La entrada de acceso al terreno es por la plaza principal de Las Antillas de Paracas. Con pozo de agua . Es plano apto para cultivos de exportación: paprika, uvas, pécanos, cebolla... Ideal para para realizar agricultura orgánica certificada(ya estuvo certificada por Control Unión). A minutos del Aeropuerto Internacional de Paracas y el Puerto de Paracas. Con proyección para realizar condominios de casas de campo o depósitos. Excelente inversión. Se vende todo o en dos partes ya que tiene acceso por dos frentes. Trato directo con propietario. Precio Negociable. Cel:966 667 657 . Sr. AlvaTemas similares: Venta de terreno agricola de 108 Has. en Ica ICA: Terreno agricola de 108 Hectareas en venta En Venta: Terreno agrícola de 270 has en Chongoyape - CHICLAYO VENTA DE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA EN PARACAS (ICA-PERÚ) Ocasion vendo terreno agricola

----------

